
How I can find Node.js Development Company at a cheap cost? - jerryruiz
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/c760662cdf
======
caymanjim
This is so full of weird grammar that I thought it was machine generated,
until I noticed the typos and other indications that a human was involved in
at least some aspect. It's also full of technobabble and managerspeak.

Is there a karma level that lets one downvote submissions?

